# Oh joy :-(



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

1) Just had the worst summer holiday weather-wise since I last foolishly decided to try heading North 6 years ago. (My infamous Scotland risky thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-52161.html#52161 )

2) At breakfast I saw the front page of the paper declaring summer was over.

3) Not a single day's leave now until Christmas. And no warm holiday sun for 9 months.

4) It's Monday morning and back at work.

The good news? Our community wasn't looted and I needn't write a travel blog.

Dave


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

And this morning ,behind the Downs, its definately autumnal -a few more spiders will do it !!

Harry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Take early retirement Dave, you know it makes sense. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me, Pete.

5) No pay rise last year, none this year and none next. Meanwhile inflation is at 5% pa.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Riot Dave, its the only answer


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

What you need is a holiday 8) :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We had a luverly time in Holland in April.
Brilliant sunshine.

France in July wasnt too good.
Now the leaves on the trees are turning brown, but today is nice and bright, blue sky and
Lady p and daughter have gone to Leeds for a day out.

Dave p


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Buy yourself that motorbike you always wanted  At least it'll give you something to do on weekends away from the norm. 

MHS...Rob


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

it's a beautiful day here on the sunshine coast.very quiet now as well. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Dave 
more or less the same sentiments here mate. 

Other end of the UK for us. Went to Cornwall for 10 days and came back a week ago. 

Driving time 7 to 8 hours each way. Cost of site just under £700 (5 star site) which in hindsight is ridiculous just to park up my M/H in a field. 
Weather - p*ssed down for 7 of the 10 days. At one point it was raining sideways. 

This left us hiring a car (Another £120 ! ) to go and wander around the High Streets of the local cornish towns and cities with their Poundsavers, Boots and other stores that I can get 5 miles from where I live for free. 

The campsite barely catered for anything if the weather turned nasty so there's about 2000 poor sods sitting in tents, caravans and motorhomes across 3 fields all watching daytime TV and making a run to the showerblock every now and again. My 18 year old son was going out of his head after a day of it. 

We have had exactly the same sort of discussion as yourself. i.e Why not just drive onto the ferry and do the 4 or 5 hours the other side. Doubtless some folks will say that you can get poor weather in the Costas and in the South of France but , let's be honest it's rare. 

Both have now decided that it's the ferry for us in future. Getting the staffie his passport and already planning the drive down thru France. I know people will say that's the risk you take staying in the UK and there's always plenty to do but I'm afraid that's the risk THEY are going to have to take from now on. If it was cheaper because it's on our doorstep, fair enough - but it's not. I got through around a hundred quid a day while we were there trying to forget the weather. I reckon the 10 days set me back just short of 2 grand for the 10 days including site rent, fuel, car hire (as was bored to death on site) food and entertainment. 

I could have got me and the wife out to the Caribbean, 7 days all inclusive for that ! 

Paul


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

The last two years have gone to Germany, on each occasion it was too hot, but got a lovely tan. This year didnt get it booked, so this country it was. sunshine with the exception of 1 day. Got a lovely tan. usual 10-26 July. So cant grumble from my point of view. infact this year have been very successful with the weather. even got a tan in April this year. The worst being 2 weekends ago in Yorkshire where it was thunder and lightening with horizontal rain from early on the Sat morning till we left on sun aft.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

sparky20006 said:


> Went to Cornwall for 10 days ... cost of site just under £700 (5 star site)


Hi Paul

Is this correct? Just under £70 a night? I'm not taking the mickey or anything, but I was unaware of how much it cost for a decent campsite in this country.

Yes, do the Chunnel with Tesco vouchers. With dog + vet, you're looking at £80 or so, and then you can decide where to go. A couple of years back, we hit France and rain, so every day kept heading South until we got better weather 

Oh, Dave - sorry to hear you had a not-so-good holiday. Pete has the right idea :wink:

Gerald


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

weather was poor this July/Early Aug in France and Germany ,some sunny periods but a lot of heavy cloud and rain, went as far as the German Alps but couldn't see them. Even the Germans were saying summers changing and once they could rely on good weather in July and August

Spanish coast lovely for part of Oct last year

It seems we will need to go further afield!!!!!

Aldra


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gerald 
yes mate - unbelievable as it may sound. I paid for

1) a 'premiere' pitch (hookup, large size plug in tv etc)
2) extra for awning (£3 a day extra)
3) two extra adults a day on top of the van+2 adults basic price (£130 overall extra)
4) Parking a car by the side (£3 a day extra)
5) two dogs (£6 a day extra)

It doen't half add up when you tot it up and bamng it onto the price.

It sounds like we're asking for and getting a lot when it is listed but it's not really, they are just good at making it sound like that and charging accordingly.

When one of the party couldn't make it I asked if I could switch what I had paid for them onto fishing (which they charge for -surprise, surprise) not only did they say 'no' but charged me £10 for the amendment! That was the deal sealer for me with regard to driving overseas next summer.

I say £700 for the site - I think it was around £660 tbh but still bloody silly for parking in a wet field 3/4 of a mile from the beach with very little to do. Nothing to do is fine if you're under a sun shade with a cold one and a good book waiting for the bbq to be ready.

Paul


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

sparky20006 said:


> Nothing to do is fine if you're under a sun shade with a cold one and a good book waiting for the bbq to be ready.


Maybe like the vans in the attached photo.

Cost? Errr ... free :wink: (Aire at Sancoins in May this year. We were there 4 nights)

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sparky20006 said:


> Gerald
> yes mate - unbelievable as it may sound. I paid for
> 
> 1) a 'premiere' pitch (hookup, large size plug in tv etc)
> ...


could I perhaps suggest that you were "had"?  
£3 a night to park your car, do the tuggers get that charge for their tow car?
Awning charge - have you just got a wind out canopy, or a full attached tugger style awning - if they tried to charge for the canopy, I would have not bothered winding it out!
£6 a day for dogs? I would want them to have full shower and toilet facilities, and feed the damn things for that price

And where was this wonderful spot? Have you put it in the MHF sites guide so we can all avoid it? :roll: :roll:

I would suggest you join one of the main clubs, you get none of these "extras" (apart from the per capita charge) even in main seaon.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Apologies to DAB - we've hijacked his thread :roll: {offtopic}


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mike you sound like an echo of me. Almost word for word my whinges when the wife booked it. 

I even mentioned the dogs using the shower. One is a staffie and the other a 16 year old Jack Russell who just sleeps all day. You wouldn't even know they were there. We normally put the Jack Russell in a kennel but her indoors thinks she might die when we're away with the shock :roll: 

True about the caravanners not paying for their tow car! My point as well.

The awning is a drive away XL that the youngest sleeps in as he tends to come in at odd hours and would wake us up otherwise. Basically a tent isn't it really?

The site is called Trevornick near Newquay and believe it or not there were people there who had already booked for next summer!!! 

I put a review on tripadvisor about the site because I don't like the way the reviews are laid on motorhomefacts.

I ain't lugging the MH 900 mile round trip and coughing up all that cash for that again!


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We always get asked why we bother going abroad when we live in such a beautiful spot - now you know why.
Trouble is, whenever we leave here the weather turns beautiful. We were away March to May this year so missed all that lovely April weather.
We will be off again in 2 weeks so anyone coming to Cornwall in September will probably have great weather. We keep telling everyone here that they should pay us to go away! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Geraldandannie - Sancoins is on our list for this trip - it looks great.
Cazzie


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Paul I totally agree, we were in Cornwall 10 days during July, polmanter touring Pk in St Ives, great park but expensive, weather not great, so when we came home we booked ferry rosslare to Cherbourg , currently on way back up from Aquitaine where weather was fantastic apart from 3 days over the 2 weeks, if it's good weather you are after then head south, pitches aren't cheap in France either but youcan use aires as Gerald pointed out, we tend not to as we hVe 2 kids to entertain but each to their own

John


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We have done more weekend breaks this year and have headed where the weather is forecast to be best which has worked well for us. We have also wild camped more, as I hate paying the same as a tugger with a car and an awning on a camp site.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've had 75 nights away in the UK this year starting in Scotland in March its rained badly on two of them and drizzled, off and on, on four more.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

sallytrafic said:


> I've had 75 nights away in the UK this year starting in Scotland in March its rained badly on two of them and drizzled, off and on, on four more.


6 days rain out of 75 in the UK !!!! How the hell did you manage that??? 
It's rained round here for the last 6 days out of about 10 alone!

Are you parked undercover? :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"The worst being 2 weekends ago in Yorkshire where it was thunder and lightening with horizontal rain from early on the Sat morning till we left on sun aft."

Caggsie,

Yorkshire. That's where we've been for 8 days finishing last Sat. I can assure you it didn't stop when you left.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

sparky20006 said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > I've had 75 nights away in the UK this year starting in Scotland in March its rained badly on two of them and drizzled, off and on, on four more.
> ...


From my log DAYTIME RAIN

*20th March Newton Stewart Galloway*
27th March Some light rain and Snow Cairngorms
(3rd April AWFUL day but driving from Loch Earn to Salisbury)
7th May some light rain then heavy through night Stratford on Avon
8th June heavy but short showers sunny later Ashbourne 
(18th June Rain in night Otley) 
*23rd June very heavy rain all day Bridlington area*
30th June light rain on and off all day Bedale

I don't count the day travelling or night time rain only bracketed


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Got to say this, We have for many years traveled through Europe and finally ended in Greece for a couple of months then headed back home.

We usually set off in June and end up back home October, This year we set off for France in June and got nothing but rain, Not all the time but at least once a day, Got fed up as everywhere we went "Rain" so we headed back home.

Anyway we ended up again in Greece via Albania which was fantastic weather and here every day is HOT, But usually at this time of year it is hot all day and night and the chill doesnt start until very late August or early September, But this year for the last few days it has had a definite chill at nights, So I think this year may be a little different.
:roll: :roll:


By the way we have "Just" had an earthquake tremor.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gosh that was a rip off, Cornwall hasn`t changed much then.
Nowt much to do when it rains.

We changed direction at the last minute. Switzerland was changed to the Dordoigne.

Total cost for ten days including sites, fuel for 1650 miles and chunnel
£760

Weather was better but not as usual. It did rain continualy for 450 miles and most days we had some form of precipitation. A five minute downpour ot a few minutes of light drizzle.

Dave p


----------

